# Mesotheliosis -Asbestos



## Steve Hoyland (Nov 27, 2008)

My Father-in-Law - Jack (Cyril) Gibbs - was an engineer on tankers in the 50's and 60's: he's recently been diagnosed with incurable Mesotheliosis and is trying to find any information regarding exposure to Asbestos onboard ship. Is anyone aware of any studies, forums or other information that may be useful? 

Many thanks 

Steve Hoyland (ex-RN Sparker)


----------



## trucker (Oct 6, 2008)

Steve Hoyland said:


> My Father-in-Law - Jack (Cyril) Gibbs - was an engineer on tankers in the 50's and 60's: he's recently been diagnosed with incurable Mesotheliosis and is trying to find any information regarding exposure to Asbestos onboard ship. Is anyone aware of any studies, forums or other information that may be useful?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Steve Hoyland (ex-RN Sparker)


try google search,as i ve ,just been reading up on mesotheliosis my self.i typed in [mesotheliosis asbestos related cancers].there was quite a bit informatoin.sorry,to hear of your father- in- laws illness.nearly all crew members who sailed that era were exposed to asbestos,as all steam pipes etc.were lagged with asbestos. regards. p.s type in cancer at sea,and view research,being carried out on finnish seafearers ,of the effects of asbestos.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Steve,

I was contacted recently by a lady Briana Huffer who asked if I would put up a link to their site from my own. It concerns mesotheloma and its effects on seamen. It is US based but I am lead to believe they are happy to hear from seafarers of any nationality.

http://www.asbestos.com/

Regards


----------



## Steve Hoyland (Nov 27, 2008)

*Mesotheliosis*

Trucker & Hugh,

Many thanks for the information, I'll try your suggestions and let you know how I get on. 
Sadly, we're now planning what is likely to be Jack's last Christmas with us - he's a good man and a great friend, and typically is more concerned with us (his family) than himself. He's a very principled man and although he knows his wife of many years - Carol - will always be looked after by us, he feels it's his responsibility and is trying to get some financial compensation for that reason. He has just had a letter from his solicitor asking if he can prove he was exposed to asbestos whilst serving at sea(!) hence the request for information.

Will be in touch,

Regards aye,

Steve


----------



## twogrumpy (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/indexframe.html

Try this site, they have quite a section on this problem.
Best of luck, think many of us have this sword hanging over us.
I had a solicitor contact me regarding an ex BP employee, possibly a fishing trip as they say, unable to recall the details.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve, sorry to hear about your Father-in-Law, as a former steam man I am "fortunatly"at the Plural Plaques stage and understand how he feels about looking after his other half. It is a matter of his Solicitor setting out his employment history and then advertising for people who worked with the same Companies as your F-in-Law in the same years. In this situation it is a matter of duty as far as I am concerned that we help each other and as a Solicitor's progress in these matter's alway's appears to be slow what you are doing is the best way forward by "advertising" on the various marine website's for people who can remember working with your F-in-Law and hopefully people will come forward and are prepared to make written statements to that fact. Other than that I am sure there are plenty of former Engineer's who may not have served with him but did work for the Compay at the same time and will confirm this hazard was present in the Engineroom's at that time. As I indicated earlier we as former Engineer's/ Engineroom worker's have a duty to help each other as this terrible terminal illness could hit us all one day.


----------



## trucker (Oct 6, 2008)

Steve Hoyland said:


> Trucker & Hugh,
> 
> Many thanks for the information, I'll try your suggestions and let you know how I get on.
> Sadly, we're now planning what is likely to be Jack's last Christmas with us - he's a good man and a great friend, and typically is more concerned with us (his family) than himself. He's a very principled man and although he knows his wife of many years - Carol - will always be looked after by us, he feels it's his responsibility and is trying to get some financial compensation for that reason. He has just had a letter from his solicitor asking if he can prove he was exposed to asbestos whilst serving at sea(!) hence the request for information.
> ...


with the right help,your father in law should be able to prove with out doubt he was daily exposed to asbestos,at sea.but as twogrumpy points out, try the website,he mentioned.good luck, steve.


----------



## Steve Hoyland (Nov 27, 2008)

All,

Very many thanks for the advice, and my apologies for not replying sooner - needs of the service and all that! Will chase up all suggestions in due course and let you know how I get on. Jack's a bit frustrated at the moment as he can't get about as quickly as he used to (I think many of us have the same complex - young in the head and the heart, but sadly let down by worn bearings and thinner plates)! I'm off to Dubai shortly to join HMS Northumberland for an exercise so I'll take this opportunity to wish you all the 
the very best for a Merry Christmas and a prosperous and healthy New Year.
Yours aye,
Steve


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

a lot of my friends and myself worked in ships engine rooms and on the boilers during refits and dry dockings and we all claimed through the boilermakers uinon seliciitors and we had to prove that we worked in the yards and get other members who had worked with you and they all came forward and told the solicitor after he had contacted then also your fathers sea book and records of the ships he sailed in you can prove from records that the ships where steam ships sam


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I should be very careful about selecting a solicitor - there appear to be a number of "ambulance chasers" about who may not necessarily work in the best interest of the sufferer. There has been a recent case in the UK of solicitors supposedly working on behalf of miners with similar complaints who ended up with fortunes and the miners with bugger all! Two have just been struck off the register.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Bengidog is certainly correct on that one, there are indeed some strange arrangements surrounding this condition, not only have the Solicitors been making money out of the people suffering from it but one major Union gets paid £500 a time for each member it recommends to a well known Legal Firm who handles these cases.


----------

